# Failed IVF, moving to FET



## loquacious (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I just found out that my first IVF cycle failed (this week).
We were able to freeze 2 embryos and are hoping we might be able to move to FET.
Has anyone else done this before, with success?
We don't have an appointment until the end of April, so I don't know when we can try FET next.
We're with Richmond PCT, and I read somewhere that they may fund two FET cycles.
I also read that most embryos don't survive thawing. Is that true?
Gosh - I guess some positive feedback would really help  
Many thanks.


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Loquacious

Sorry that the fresh cycle didn't work .

I did IVF last year and ended up with 5 embryos to freeze.  Although none of them took, all of them survived the thaw.  Two of them were 'as good as fresh' according to the doctor and another become a morula (?) before transfer.

I've heard that the chances of FET not working is lower, but it does happen for some people.

Good luck chuck
Xxxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi loquacious,
Sorry to hear about your failed cycle. 
have you had a look at the frozen embryo thread on here, there's a section of success stories which I found really helpful and uplifting. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=277334.0
Personally I found FET really good for me, less drugs, less appointments, less stress, no risk of OHSS! You can do medicated or natural FET, and different clinics offer different protocols. I was able to do medicated but without the DRing part.
There is some new research that says it is better, as the body has rested from the stress of stimulation and egg collection. http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2012/09/04/health-frozen-embryos-boost-ivf_n_1853377.html
There is risk from the thaw, so you need to be prepared for that, we lost x2 AA blasts. My understanding is that is was makes the success rates look so low, but I may be wrong.
If you look here you should be able to find Richmond funding: http://www.hfea.gov.uk/
If you need to private fund, a FET cycle is much cheaper than a fresh cycle.
I am waiting for a follow up from my FET cycle, and depending on what they advise I would be very very happy to do another FET with our remaining embryos, I don;t get on well with all the drugs and I felt like this suited me better. They may want me to do a fresh again, we'll see... 
Some clinics ask you to wait 3 bleeds after a failed cycle, but for my FET I was told I could start on next cycle after my consultation (although i waited a while in the end).
Lots of luck xxxx 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external websites.


----------



## loquacious (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you both. That has been very helpful. Yogabunny - wow, you really know a lot. So, so grateful.
All the best for you both x


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi

Yogabunny is so right - FET is so much easier than a fresh cycle.  There's no stimming for a start, no egg collections and significantly less stress.

For me, they out you on Estrofem (HRT) - a higher dose than someone going through the menopause.  That builds your lining up and I guess stops ovulation.  Then the transfer is as normal.

I live overseas where if you tick all the boxes get the IVF paid for.  They don't even think about FET when it comes to funding because the costs a so low.  The only rule the have is that all frosties have to be used before you can start fresh.

Good luck with everything!!!
Xxx


----------



## JaneyMac (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Locuacious,  

I didn't hold out too much hope for FET but it worked   I only had one embryo frozen and as we were funding it ourselves we were really hoping it would thaw.  Our clinic gave us 90% chance of thaw and it was really good quality so I wasn't too worried about this.  I was more concerned it would not be so good quality once defrosted.  It was a 5AA before freezing and a 2AB after thaw which is still pretty good.  

I found FET much less stressful and easier on the body.  I piled on a bit of weight during the fresh cycle and really didn't want to do this again but FET was fine.  I pretty much started FET from my first period after the failed cycle as I just wanted to get on with it.  I started on day 1 this time rather than day 21 but you can do either.  I am 8+1 weeks today .

Best of luck.  Hope you can get started soon.  

Jane x


----------



## Anon555 (Jan 19, 2012)

Congratulations Jane!!!!
Always pleased to hear good news. Gives me hope that anything is possible .
Hope it all goes well
Xxx


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, I found FET much easier, I had 10 frozen at day 2. Over 3 FET's we defrosted 8 only 1 of these was not viable. I got pregnant on all 3 FET's but we found a problem after the second chemical pregnancy. On my 3rd attempt as I only had 4 left I insisted on only 2 being thawed initially and if needed thawing the last 2, We were self funding so wanted to leave some for another go if needed. Anyway with added aspirin for clotting issues, I got twins from 2 day 2,4cell embies who will be 5 in July.

Good luck


----------



## lilacheva (Jun 13, 2012)

hi what happens if your emby doesnt survived the thaw? is that classed as another go on nhs ??i  had failed icsi in feb with 1 blast to freeze

thanks xxx


----------

